# RBW's New Year, New Gear Shout Out



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

Hopefully some of you started 2019 with the resolution to get on the river more! Just wanted to let the river tribe know we have new boat inventory in from Hyside, AIRE, Rocky Mountain Rafts, and NRS. Rafts and inflatable kayaks galore! Big ones, small ones, green ones, blue ones. Stop by our shop in Salida or give us a ring at 719.539.9323. Let's talk rubber!


----------

